# MP3s on YDL for PS3



## OrbitzXT (Feb 14, 2008)

When I try to play MP3s using Rhythmbox in Yellow Dog Linux for PS3 it doesn't work. I've tried googling this and saw maybe one or two suggestions to get it to work but they're not very detailed for someone like myself who knows little to nothing of Linux. If anyone has got MP3s to play successfully on their YDL for PS3 please tell me how


----------



## xfire (Feb 15, 2008)

You have to get MP3 codecs for it.


----------



## OrbitzXT (Feb 16, 2008)

I know that, I just don't know how/where to get them and how to install them ><


----------



## Wile E (Feb 16, 2008)

You have to enable the Fedora Extras (or Restricted) repo. Should be able to do it from the Add/Remove Software thingy. lol. (Or possibly the package manager itself.) Then you should be able to download the codecs needed, or an entirely different player, such as VLC.


----------



## xfire (Feb 16, 2008)

Google
MP3 codecs for YDL
Thats how I learnt linux.


----------



## OrbitzXT (Feb 17, 2008)

I only saw one thing that had Fedora in its name in the Package Manager so I added it then it said it was successful, I rebooted the PS3 and now when I go into Package Manager it says "Unable to retrieve software information. This could be caused by not having a network connection available" but it worked fine before I did what I said earlier, and my network is fine, I'm online right now on the PS3. Can anyone right a step by step guide for me? I'm so bad at this =/ I feel like its the 90s all over again when I was horrible with Windows


----------



## xfire (Feb 17, 2008)

http://www.ps3forums.com/archive/index.php/t-51948.html


----------

